# Is this a good camera?



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

I found a local person who wants to sell their Nikon D5000 for a really good deal? How good of a camera is this? I'm new to photography in general and was wondering what basics I needed to know. Will this camera take good pictures of my tank as well as in real life for landscapes, portraits, etc.?
Thanks, Luke


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

The camera is capable but how good it performs will depend on you. I would consider it a mid-level camera. Not a total beginner camera but not an advanced camera either. What's the asking price if you don't mind? Lenses included? What are they if so?


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

She already sold the camera.  it was 130 dollars.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

That was a steal. You can get them for about $250 all day long though.


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm going to keep looking.
Thanks, Luke


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## americandial (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey it's a really nice one but it's performance will also depends on the person who are using the camera...
And no doubt it is the best one...


----------



## americandial (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey it is a very good camera and its quality is also good,,,
It is upto you how you can make use of it...


----------

